# Postpartum nausea?



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

I am 1 week postpartum and experiencing pretty bad nausea every time I eat anything and also every time I nurse DS. It is similar to morning sickness. I am assuming it is just hormones and all the changes going on. I gained quite a bit of weight with this pregnancy (I always do, though I am on the thinner side pre-pg). I gained 60 pounds and have lost 30 of it in one week. The idea of eating makes me a little sick to my stomach and, when I do eat, it turns into full-blown nausea, though I haven't thrown up yet. I also feel nauseous during nursing, which is MUCH worse if i have eaten recently.

I also had this problem after DS1 was born. I lost all 70 pounds I gained during the pg'cy plus an extra 10 in just a few weeks. By 6 weeks I had lost 80 pounds. The idea of food replused me by 2 weeks postpartum just because the nausea after eating was so bad. This didn't happen after DD was born that I recall.

I've tried all kinds of food combinations... light snacks, heavy meals, high fat, low fat, high protein, high carb, low carb... I'm at a loss!!!

Has anyone else experienced this? Did anything help?


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I had stomachaches after DS was born, for about 2 weeks. It did feel like morning sickness, without vomiting. I didn't feel hungry much and nothing sounded good to me. I lost all my baby weight within the first couple of weeks aswell. Eating small meals throughout the day helps. Other than that, I just had to wait for it to pass.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I had it. I hear its from the nursing. Having a nap really helped.

nak


----------

